# Dalco Athletic Offers New Breakout Dye Sub Appliqué



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Dalco Athletic has released several new designs as part of their Fabric Dye Sub appliqué collection. One of these new designs includes “Breakout,” which consists of a distressed crest with your team name, sport, and choice of sport ball.

This appliqué is ideal for any type of spiritwear or team traveling jerseys, jackets, or sports bags. It measures roughly 6 ¾inches by 10 inches. 

There are four simple steps for creating this design.
1. Choose a team name, or word, e.g., Gators
2. Pick a banner color. 
3. Pick your background color.
4. Choose a sport, e.g., football and a sport ball

These appliqués are made of 100% polyester twill and feature the long-lasting bold colors achievable with the dye sublimation process. The minimum is 10 pieces with additional orders in increments of five pieces thereafter.

It comes with an EasyStitch™ sew file for sewing it down, or it can be backed with a permanent heat-applied adhesive. It’s ideal for sweat shirts, T-shirts, jackets, etc. for sew-on application. It can be permanently heat applied to sweat shirts, 100% cotton or 50/50 T-shirts, and 100% polyester, but not mesh materials.

Dalco is now offering a complete collection of appliqués, patches, Greek letters, and coasters as part of its dye sublimation line. For a free copy of the Fabric Dye Sublimation catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at sales[USER=152712]@dal[/USER]coathletic.com or visit Dalco Home Page.


----------

